# Earthbound remake?



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

> ?Since it?s now okay to blurt this out, here goes: the ?Mother republication? thing I mentioned briefly before is making progress. It?s not Mother 4 though! This has to do with making Mother playable. I can?t give out any details just yet, but I do at least need to say that it isn?t 4.?



Urr murr gurd!

Not much beyond twitter speculation, but certainly not unconfirmed rumor mill.

Get hype.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2012)

Mother series needs more love from Nintendo..so this is welcome.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

Imagine a 3DS remake of Mother 2, or a three pack of the series so far?

Oh my god, please.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2012)

Never got around to playing the series, but I would love if I could play a trilogy remake.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

You poor, poor fools. 

I'm gonna love this outcome.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You poor, poor fools.
> 
> I'm gonna love this outcome.



Except the series' creator also blatantly confirmed in another tweet that he is working on "making Mother playable". Who knows if that means a remake of one game or all the games, but it's something.

tbh, the only thing we actually have to worry about is if it will get localized or not.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

You should read things, Shion.

It's pretty helpful.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would love some 3DS remakes.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You should read things, Shion.
> 
> It's pretty helpful.



So should you.

My laughs will be oh-so-sweet.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 20, 2012)

So will ours, and guess who always wins in the end?

Busted.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So should you.
> 
> My laughs will be oh-so-sweet.



I read that article, bro.

I know all about the issues behind Earthbound.

That kind of statement isn't really something to throw around lightly, and Nintendo isn't really a small company.  That's a pretty big announcement, and not something they'd take lightly.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

It's a re-make, gentlemen.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It's a re-make, gentlemen.



Anyone who read the topic title already knew that.

Keep up, kid.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Dec 21, 2012)

Mother for iOS confirmed!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 21, 2012)

response to this thread.

One Piece: Pirate Warriors 2 Scan 2, Release Date March 20, 2013


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 21, 2012)

Man.

I hope it isn't on 3DS. I don't want to have to buy a 3DS.. but this would basically force me too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

Mother playable?
He means the original mother.
Not that is matters all 3 are available to you if you have a brain
I'm more excited about the  than this


----------



## Blue (Dec 21, 2012)

Allmymoney.pdf


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Allmymoney.pdf



[YOUTUBE]r1AbwjbFpTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 21, 2012)

I would love a 3DS remake of all three games...that are _actually_ localized.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2012)

This is fun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> I would love a 3DS remake of all three games...that are _actually_ localized.



Only mother 2 will be localized


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2012)

Never played a 'Mother' game, so I don't really give a darn.

I'm just here for the lulz.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 21, 2012)

M Other developed by Ninja Theory with collaboration of team ninja for the WiiU!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2012)

What?

Re-structure that sentence, son.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2012)

Take my money.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What?
> 
> Re-structure that sentence, son.



Virtual console port of Mother 3 only in japan for the 3DS that can only be purchased between 12:00 am and 12:01 am!!!  



Or a soundtrack, or an exclusive $800 blanket. Or it could be a misinterpretation and they meant to say Other M 2 now called Mother 2 

Dis announcement gonna bomb harder than Squeenix at a gaming convention.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2012)

I gotcha


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mother playable?
> He means the original mother.
> Not that is matters all 3 are available to you if you have a brain
> I'm more excited about the  than this



Wait, there's a way to, perhaps as you say, _emulate_ these titles, if you will, on something that's not the original console... like a computer, perhaps?  That's ridiculous; nay, preposterous!

It would be cool to have a remake of the Mother series, especially since we never got Mother 3 officially, so you can stop being a party pooper.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Wait, there's a way to, perhaps as you say, _emulate_ these titles, if you will, on something that's not the original console... like a computer, perhaps?  That's ridiculous; nay, preposterous!
> 
> It would be cool to have a remake of the Mother series, especially since we never got Mother 3 officially, so you can stop being a party pooper.



So you haven't played mother 3?


----------

